# Donny Van de Beek



## 7vinte (1 Aprile 2018)

Classe '97,altro grande talento scuola Ajax. Mezz'ala dorata di grande tecnica,questa stagione il Eredivise 28 presenze,10 gol e 4 assist. Da monitorare.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Classe '97,altro grande talento scuola Ajax. Mezz'ala dorata di grande tecnica,questa stagione il Eredivise 28 presenze,10 gol e 4 assist. Da monitorare.



Up


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Aprile 2019)

Tanta roba. Leo portalo a Milanello!


----------



## mil77 (17 Aprile 2019)

È quello che mi ha stupito di più!


----------



## 7vinte (2 Maggio 2019)

Fantastico!


----------

